# Bahnsen Project



## Eyedoc84 (Sep 21, 2020)

I haven’t seen anything posted on PB yet about The Bahnsen Project. FYIO






The Bahnsen Project | Reintroducing the works of Dr. Greg L. Bahnsen to the next generation of apologists


A fundraising effort to release the apologetic works of Dr. Bahnsen into the public domain




bahnsenproject.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. I knew and loved Dr. Bahnsen. I'm almost 69 years old, and to date, I cried more at his passing than for any other human being--family, friend, or fellow church member.


----------

